# Eclipse - es ist soweit



## thE_29 (9. Sep 2009)

So, da ein Arbeitsplatzwechsel bei mir ansteht (freiwillig ) will ich nun auf Eclipse umsteigen, da sich das andere Unternehmen keine 3000€ Lizenz für meinen geliebten JBuilder kaufen will.

Ein Hauptding, warum ich meinen JBuilder mag, ist wenn ich eine .java Datei öffne und die hat mehrere Fehler (imports fehlen, etc..) kann ich im JBuilder mit ALT + Enter alle Fehlermeldungen durchspringen und er schlägt mir dann halt entweder import, create, etc.. vor!

Gibt es sowas auch im Eclipse? 
Bisher habe ich nix gefunden und kommt mir nicht mit dieser dummen Fehlerleiste neben! Die hat der JBuilder auch und ich habe die noch nie praktisch gefunden.. (ist zwar ne nette Übersicht, aber das wars dann schon).


Also gibt es so ne Art Funktion "Jump to next error and try to fix it"?

Wäre bis jetzt das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, was mir fehlt (und die bessere Jar Generierung, aber die ist ja jetzt gar nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher).

mfg


Nachtrag: Ok, CTRL + . ist sowas in der Art. Aber der hüpft mir dann halt Warnings auch noch an und vorschlagen tut er auch nix...


----------



## bygones (9. Sep 2009)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> So, da ein Arbeitsplatzwechsel bei mir ansteht (freiwillig ) will ich nun auf Eclipse umsteigen, da sich das andere Unternehmen keine 3000€ Lizenz für meinen geliebten JBuilder kaufen will.
> 
> Ein Hauptding, warum ich meinen JBuilder mag, ist wenn ich eine .java Datei öffne und die hat mehrere Fehler (imports fehlen, etc..) kann ich im JBuilder mit ALT + Enter alle Fehlermeldungen durchspringen und er schlägt mir dann halt entweder import, create, etc.. vor!
> 
> ...


CTRL + . springt zur naechsten Warnung / Fehler
CTRL + 1 zeigt Eclipse dir den QuickFix an - das zeigt dir moegliche Fehlerbehebungen (zb Import etc)

CTRL + SHIFT + O -> organisiert die imports (musst somit nicht ueber jeden Fehler den Quickfix ausloesen) ... also speziell fuer die Importproblematik


----------



## thE_29 (9. Sep 2009)

Oho, da ist aber einer schnell 
Imports organisiere ich nie, ich lass lieber alle imports separat stehen! (Fast jede IDE klappt das sowieso zu)


----------



## SlaterB (9. Sep 2009)

die Funktion sorgt auch für die Wahl der Imports, wenn sie fehlen und automatisch bestimmt werden können, 
bei z.B. List (java.util/ java.sql) wird nachgefragt,
und dann sortiert sie noch die Imports, 

ob .* oder einzeln, das hängt von der Konfiguration ab


----------



## thE_29 (9. Sep 2009)

So, nochmal was zu Fragen hab 

1. Die Warnings kann man ja sicher wo deaktivieren, sodass ich nur durch die Fehler jumpe oder?
2. Man kann ja jeden Shortcut abändern oder?
3. Wenn ich sage, add external Jar! Wieso kann ich die dann nicht in mein Jar File MITEXPORTIEREN lassen?
Also ich klicke beim Projekt auf Export und dort kann ich in der rechten Spalte nur die Jars auswählen die im gleichen Ordner sind (sehr schlecht).
Des weiteren wenn ich eine "Bibliothek" erstelle und dort mehrere Jars habe, so kann ich die beim Exportieren auch nicht angeben..
Das sind schon 2 Probleme die tierisch nerven, da ich so ne MiniLib habe, die ich oft brauche und ich will die nicht immer in den Projektordner kopieren!


----------



## bygones (9. Sep 2009)

es gibt noch CTRL + , - das springt erstmal zu den Fehlern.

abaendern kann man sie glaub ich nicht (also aus CTRL + , -> CTRL + 0 machen oder so)

mit der Jar Export funktion kann man keine Jars mitexportieren (es gibt zb FatJar Plugin das entpackt dir die fremden jars in dein jar rein) - warum auch - die fremden Jars sollten ueber den ClassPath eingebunden werden.

Du kannst Shared Resources anlegen (wobei keine ahnung wie)... das heisst du verweist einfach nur auf die libs und brauchst sie nicht zu kopieren


----------



## tfa (9. Sep 2009)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> abaendern kann man sie glaub ich nicht (also aus CTRL + , -> CTRL + 0 machen oder so)


Du kannst alles konfigurieren: Preferences->General->Keys


----------



## thE_29 (9. Sep 2009)

Ok, werde mal das alles testen!

Wenns wo hackt, ärger ich euch weiter


----------



## Wildcard (9. Sep 2009)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> mit der Jar Export funktion kann man keine Jars mitexportieren (es gibt zb FatJar Plugin das entpackt dir die fremden jars in dein jar rein) - warum auch - die fremden Jars sollten ueber den ClassPath eingebunden werden.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Es gibt (mindestens seit 3.4) den Export as Runnable Jar der ähnlich wie FatJar Bibliotheken entpackt und dem Zielarchiv hinzufügt. Seit 3.5 gibt es dabei zusätzlich die Möglichkeit die externen Bibliotheken per Jar in Jar zu exportieren. Damit die Klassen und Resourcen anschließend auch gefunden werden, wird automatisch ein Spezieller Classloader ins Zielarchiv injeziert.


----------



## bygones (9. Sep 2009)

echt ? cool...


----------



## Vayu (9. Sep 2009)

Glückwunsch, Sie haben sich für das richtige Produkt entschieden


----------



## Landei (9. Sep 2009)

OT: Ich arbeite noch mit dem alten (nicht-eclipsten) JBuilder (Firma ist zu geizig für ein Upgrade) und kriege oft die Krämpfe. Zuhause nehme ich Netbeans, ich hätte aber mit Eclipse sicher auch kein Problem. Jetzt droht uns beim Wechsel auf den [ironie]brandneuen[/ironie] WebLogic 10 (womit wir dann auch schon bei Java 1.6 angekommen wären) als IDE auch noch JDeveloper! Bäääh! Ich würde einige unmoralische Dinge tun, wenn dieser Kelch an mir vorüberginge. Aber solange der Herr kein Hirn vom Himmel schmeißt, wird es Essig mit Netbeans oder Eclipse...


----------



## maki (9. Sep 2009)

Eine Sache die ich an Maven so liebe ist, dass damit die IDE nicht  mehr Relevant ist, ohne Änderungen kann man verschiedene IDEs ausprobieren, jeder Entwickler kann auf seinem lieblings OS und seiner Lieblings IDE arbeiten, ohne Konvertierungen.
Wenn die Regeln in der Arbeit allerdings sagen, man muss IDE XY und OS YZ einsetzen hilft das wenig.


----------



## thE_29 (10. Sep 2009)

@Landei: Habe auch den JBuilder 2k5 und finde den Perfekt.. Brauche von einer IDE nicht wirklich mehr und er ist um einiges schneller als Eclipse.
Jar Dateien erstellen geht auch um einiges besser!

@Wildcard: bei Runnable Jar kann man bei Eclipse nicht mehr auswählen ob man das Jar dabei haben will oder nicht. Es ist einfach dabei (alle halt).
Beim normalen Jar kann man auch nur die Jars einhängen, die im Projektverzeichnis sind, was IMHO der größte Bullshit ist, weil ich meine Libs nicht im Projektordner habe sondern wo zentral. Zumindest diese Libs die ich einhänge (Mini Libs von mir selbst fürs Logging, etc..).
Alle anderen werden sowieso mitausgeliefert und dann via -cp Eintrag gestartet.


----------



## Marco13 (12. Sep 2009)

Hmja, ich konnte mich auch nur schwer von JBuilder trennen. Eclipse hat viele Vorteile, klar, ... das Hauptargument für den JBuilder war am Ende bei mir der "OptimizeIt"-Profiler - der ist wirklich _exzellent_, und was es da freies für Eclipse gibt (TPTA oder wie das heißt), sieht dagegen schon verdammt alt aus. Aber leider, leider ist der JBuilder bei Java 1.5 stehengeblieben, und danach kam nur noch dieser "Pseudo-JBuilder", der eher eine umgemodelte Eclipse-Version war... Naja.


----------

